# :(



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i lost my baby BRB. she hasnt been feeding well since i got her at BRAS, took her to my reptile guy to see if he could get her started but unfortunately died the 1st night he had her (wednesday). only found out today so am a bit gutted.
she was the only snake i have not bought from lee at millenium reptiles in bishops stortford, and the only one that ive had pass. so from now i will stick to where i know is good, and stay away from buying at shows


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Shit mate... I am sorry to hear that. I recently lost a Royal, and know how bad it feels to loose one so early on.

All the best.


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted to the both of you


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Im Really sorry to hear that Deadbait  its not nice when we lose a pet  unfortunately thats one of the things when buying snakes from a show how do we know if its been eating and shedding ok with no problems we can only take other peoples words for it, me myself i dont think id buy from a show unless i knew the person
R.I.P to the little guy*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear about this


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

really sad news deadbait mate!chin up....


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks for the kind words. i must admit the tears did swell up when i got over the shock as she was active as anything the day i left her  poor little thing. shes now buried in my back garden so at least shes not too far away :roll:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Gutted mate, sorry to hear. :?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats well harsh. it shouldnt die that quick mate.
i have corns that hatched before that show that lived for over 3 months before they finally took... and thats corns. i BRB should last longer than that, i would suggest something else was wrong with it mate.
sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i dont think it was to do with her eating, i suspected some kind of respiratory problem from a while after i got her as she was "popping" when she breathed sometimes. i though maybe the humidity was too high for her, was around 65% so i dropped it to 50% and got a humidity box in with her, kept temps regular and her substrate was always warm and dry. 
she always had water, was very active, and if im honest you would have looked at her and thought nothing was wrong except being on the skinny side.

the only thing that i may have been at fault for was the the viv she was in was ventilated from the top so maybe she got too cold or a draft or something?? i know i shouldnt blame myself but.. you know, cant help but feel it was my fault


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i dont know much about BRBs, but that sounds fishy to me mate.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

